# Got My D'uccles!!!!!



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

I am so excited just got my D'uccles I have been waiting for!!!


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

Is it ok If they sleep with their mouth open?


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

briannasellars said:


> I am so excited just got my D'uccles I have been waiting for!!!


there beautiful!! How many did you get? And what type of D'uccle?


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

I got a trio with 1 boy and 2 girls and they are Golden Neck (color) Belgien D'uccles!!! They are 3-4 weeks old!! Here's some more pics the last ones weren't that good.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They sure look happy and content already!


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

7chicks said:


> They sure look happy and content already!


Yes they sure do, I don't think they got to go outside at their old house to so they sure like it here!!!!! Lol


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

briannasellars said:


> I got a trio with 1 boy and 2 girls and they are Golden Neck (color) Belgien D'uccles!!! They are 3-4 weeks old!! Here's some more pics the last ones weren't that good.


There adorable!! Your gonna have a blast with them!


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

Thank you! I love them and can't wait to show them. The only problem is they have mites and don't know how to get rid of them.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Try DE if its not too bad of an infestation. Put it on them and everything they come in contact with


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

briannasellars said:


> Thank you! I love them and can't wait to show them. The only problem is they have mites and don't know how to get rid of them.


Dust baths also help.


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

Reinerchick said:


> Dust baths also help.


Yes we would put them somewhere where they can dust bathe but don't want my other chickens getting mites.


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

JC17 said:


> Try DE if its not too bad of an infestation. Put it on them and everything they come in contact with


What dose DE look like? Can you get it at a farm store? I have heard frontline works but don't know how much to use for D'uccles since they small? With a bath with Dawn help?


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

Does dawn work for mites?


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes, I got mine at tsc. DE, diatomaceous earth, and red earth are all the same thing. It comes in a plastic jar-like thing with a screw on lid.


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

Ok I think we will just give them a bath with dawn. Look my D'uccles want to come to camp with me lol!


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Awww <3 so cute


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

briannasellars said:


> Ok I think we will just give them a bath with dawn. Look my D'uccles want to come to camp with me lol!


That's so cute!! There absolutely adorable! And love the color!!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Are they crowing yet? My golden neck d'uccle started crowing at 3 weeks old. Such a cute little pitiful crow


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

chickenmommy said:


> Are they crowing yet? My golden neck d'uccle started crowing at 3 weeks old. Such a cute little pitiful crow


No, not that I have heard. I have heard d'uccles crow before, so cute!!


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

Reinerchick said:


> That's so cute!! There absolutely adorable! And love the color!!


Me 2!!! They are absolutely adorable!! You should have seen the rooster (named him Chester) sleeping on my shoulder last night! Wish I would have got pics.


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

briannasellars said:


> Me 2!!! They are absolutely adorable!! You should have seen the rooster (named him Chester) sleeping on my shoulder last night! Wish I would have got pics.


One of my Silkies loves sleeping on my shoulder too! It the cutest thing!


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

Will the mites on my D'uccles spread to my other chickens? If so how much space do I keep between them?


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes, they will spread. Don't let them in any area the infected ones are at


----------

